# Neo-classicism in film music



## hammeredklavier

Music for "BBC Heroes And Villains: Napoleon", by Daniel Pemberton.
A good example of Neo-classicism in film music

*[ 0:38 ]*





*[ 1:07 ]*





are there any others?


----------

